# Great substrate (or combos) to use with cories?



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Topic. I recently replaced my plain PFS substrate with MGOPM capped with PFS. It's ridiculously messy and I don't exactly know if I'm entirely satisfied with the results (plants are liking it I guess, but the aesthetics are half and half). Anyone know of a planted substrate or substrate combination that would be great with cories?

EDIT: I plan to keep either Dwarf or Pygmy Cories, preferably Pygmies.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

ADA Aquasoil - Powder type, would get my vote.

However, there are plenty of others that would work as well.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

newportjon said:


> ADA Aquasoil - Powder type, would get my vote.
> 
> However, there are plenty of others that would work as well.


....I love the texture and color of the Amazonia. So is it safe to say that regular ADA Aquasoil Amazonia capped with the powder type would be great for plants? I actually like the price on it as well. Not too crazy....and quite a bit cleaner than what I'm dealing with now. :/ Thankfully I literally only spend $10 on the MGOPM and just recycled my old PFS (bucket rinsing and good as new). Any other suggestions? Anyone ever kept cories with this setup?


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

The aquasoil will be great but give it some time to de cloud. The cory's should do fine as this soil is very smooth. I've never had much luck with pleasing corys but this soil would be top on my list of things to use next for them.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

sampster5000 said:


> The aquasoil will be great but give it some time to de cloud. The cory's should do fine as this soil is very smooth. I've never had much luck with pleasing corys but this soil would be top on my list of things to use next for them.


Sounds like the aquasoil is doing quite well. I plan to keep either dwarf or pygmy cories depending on which kind I can get, so I don't know if their substrate needs are different than something like a panda or a sterbai.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi freph,if you are on a tight budget, I recommend sand.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, get the Smallest grained sand you can find and they'll be in love with it. They seem to particularly like caribsea's moonlight sand(sadly it's white and looks dirty quickly) due to that reason(really small, fine grains) and I usually have atleast a couple cory's covered in it daily from digging around and playing in it. The downside is this sand and most all like it are completely inert. The aquasoil powder type however is not and would probably the best choice to make both the plants and your cory's happy. my 15gal tank in the works is going to be using aquasoil, I just have to find a stand for it. Hope that helps ^^


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

NeonFlux said:


> Hi freph,if you are on a tight budget, I recommend sand.


Not at all. I just don't like paying for half of a product's weight in gold. My budget is very loose at the moment.



HolyAngel said:


> Yep, get the Smallest grained sand you can find and they'll be in love with it. They seem to particularly like caribsea's moonlight sand(sadly it's white and looks dirty quickly) due to that reason(really small, fine grains) and I usually have atleast a couple cory's covered in it daily from digging around and playing in it. The downside is this sand and most all like it are completely inert. The aquasoil powder type however is not and would probably the best choice to make both the plants and your cory's happy. my 15gal tank in the works is going to be using aquasoil, I just have to find a stand for it. Hope that helps ^^


I don't like the look of moon sands for some reason, otherwise I probably would've gotten some by now...I guess it just looks too unnatural (the kinds I've seen, at least). Aquasoil very quickly racking up points here, haha.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

pool filter sand is dirt cheap and my cories love playing in it


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

pandjpudge said:


> pool filter sand is dirt cheap and my cories love playing in it


I can't find any around here that isn't too bright. Also I'd rather spend the money on the amazonia if that's what it comes to. Anyone else?


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I use a combo of Flourite/Eco-Complete in my 100G....it has not effected my cories barbels in the least, they are very long and healthy. IME water quality comes more into play with barbel errosion than the substrate...water is afterall the poorest near the bottom of the tank. Also have some Dwarf Zebra Hovering loaches on some Flourite Black...which is finer than regular Flourite for some reason. They are doing quite well on it. 

Pic for proof,


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

MCHRKiller said:


> I use a combo of Flourite/Eco-Complete in my 100G....it has not effected my cories barbels in the least, they are very long and healthy. IME water quality comes more into play with barbel errosion than the substrate...water is afterall the poorest near the bottom of the tank. Also have some Dwarf Zebra Hovering loaches on some Flourite Black...which is finer than regular Flourite for some reason. They are doing quite well on it.
> 
> Pic for proof,
> pic


Very interesting. Those are indeed some very healthy-looking cories. Still taking substrate suggestions.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I use caribsea moonlight sand with root tabs. Mainly because I wanted this tank to be about them and not the plants or other fish. Plants are exploding and my cories looooove it to death. One of them is constantly half buried in it. I really don't like the look of t though. My cories, and malaysian trumpet snail, and shrimp keep it pretty clean. Never had it get that dirty. But the white is overhwhelming.. I tried to countract it with little bits of slate with moss and plants to create shade and break up the white. I'm sitll playing around with the asthetics and placement. But I'm really starting to like it. Set up right the focus isnt the sand. It's normally what people notice last about my tank, and usually only when my cories start playing and foraging in it.


----------



## cybercat (Jun 25, 2011)

I use flourite black sand over flourite black. It works perfect for my 9 baby sterbai cories. Not too mention the plants love it too.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

I use a combination of Flourite Black sand and Tahitian Moon Sand. The one cory I have that has been with me for months (one move w/ only 2" water in the tank) loves it and is doing fine.

I have to agree with someone else's posting, water quality is the number one thing with cories. I can't count the cories I lost to water quality issues.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Seems to be the general consensus that substrate doesn't really matter, then. Thanks for the insight. Still likely to change my substrate from my current though, although my crypts are doing very well....GLA 60-L, anyone?


----------

